# Tuscany Training



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Well, training mighty not be the right word to describe the week I just spent in Tuscany given that most of the time was spent with my family taking advantage of a warmish italian break from the cool and wet Parisian spring -- but training I did since I've got some big races coming up! So, as always on these trips, I was out at the crack'o'dawn "doing boring and somewhat painful intervals for 2-3 hrs with some nice riding interspersed. As always, the pocket camera came along and here are some pictoral souvenirs of the trip.

We stayed near Impruneta on a organic wine and olive-oil producing farm (all farms in the region seem to produce wine and olive oil!) and most of my riding was done southward towards Greve and around back to Impruneta via the east and the pass that separates Greve from Dudda. Most of my rides started by doing hill intervals betwenn Ferrone and Impruneta (ouch!) before calming down into a much less masochistic affair. The goal was to get home by 9-10 am and start the day exploring with the family. On one day, however, I did ride back from Sienna to Impruneta -- a stunning ride through a breathtaking progression of hilltop villages. The weather was cool but sunny except on the last day when I rode 2 hrs in a drizzle only to have the sun come out when I pulled up to our rental!

My impression of Tuscany before coming to this region was one of gently sloping hills. That may be the case further to the west -- but this region was bordering on the mountainous! The Chianti hills include some pretty rough climbs and a ample sprinkling of strada bianca (white roads) that the road you are on suddenly transforms itself into despite the map's assurance that the road is a "paved secondary road" (note to self: get a good map!) Strada bianca (white roads) are the white limestone gravel roads that criss-cross the region and are a sure indication that the village the road leads to has been passed by by the hordes of summer tourists.

Below are some random shots taken while out riding.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Tuscany #2*

Below are some more riding shots.

Starting from some early morning shots of lemons and olives -- two staples of the fine regional cooking! -- I move onto some pictures from the ride back from Sienna and finally to some pictures taken on the rainy last day's ride.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Tuscany #3*

Strada Bianca -- what can I say... I loved riding these roads! They are mostly smoothish and bring you around to the backside of Tuscany that most people rarely see. The limestone gravel surface was rarely rutted and with the exception of the occasional wheel slippage going up some of the brutal grades, the riding was easy as pie!

Here are a bunch of pics of these limestone roads, of my bike on these roads and of me on these roads. The final picture is the homecoming my personal fan club gives me at the end of each ride!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Tuscany Training #4*

The appartment we rented was in a lovely farm house situated in the middle of the owner's family olive groves. We prepared our meals and ate outside and spent the late afternoon hours just hanging out snacking on olives and sipping some Gallo ***** Chianti Classico... what more could you ask from a vacation!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Tuscany #5*

And the food.... well, I won't bore you with details but can I just say that every trip to Italy and southern France is like dying and going to gastronomic heaven?

Bliss = crispy fresh foccacia topped with Arugula, Mozzarella di Bufalo, Pomodoro, Porcini, drizzled in extra virgin olive oil and sprinkled with some sea salt!

Double bliss= espresso ristretto


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Tuscany #6*

The bikes of Florence, Sienna and Lucca.

A random collection of bike shots taken while not out biking. The two pictures of the Colnago clumkers hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Tuscany #7 and end*

Parting shots...

We flew in and out of Pise and thus had some time to spend in that town on Sunday afternoon.

There would appear to be an innordinate number of people hailing taxis in Pise but, upon closer examination, they are following one of the oldest known tourist rituals in the world -- and one which I myself partook in as witnessed by the picture below.

The final shots are just some random shots to leave you with a gentle feeling of the sublime that this region has to offer.

Ciao!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*[email protected] you Philippec....*

Every time you post one of these things Miss M is all over my case, "We never go anywhere...."

You are killing me I tell you, killing me.

BTW I'm thinking Scotland is next for us but I could be wrong, Italy is looking pretty good.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Amazing*

Just amazing. You, my friend are living the life.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic report, thanks for posting!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Kato 2007?*

This report sets a pretty high bar for the Kato 2007 competition. I especially like the second photo in the report.

I know that you already have had lunch in Paris, but I really have a problem with food photos before I have had lunch. It's only 10:30 a.m. here in Baltimore your report already has me thinking about lunch. For some reason, I don't think that the pizza place across the street is going to satisfy me as much as the food store in your photos would.

Say hello (or salut, if you insist) to the girls for me.

Ciao. Mark


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Incredible Country and Pics!*

Wow! That's about all I know what to say right now. Just incredible country and incredible riding. My wife has been trying to talk me into going to Tuscany and now I'm pretty much convinced. Maybe next year I hope. Our riding group is riding across Italy this fall but we couldn't go  . Next Year though!!

Also, those Colnagos. I'd love to come across a "clunker" like that! That would be a fun project.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

*Thanks so much for this!*

My wife and I are going to be in Italy from May 27-June 9. After a couple of days in Milano to see the end of the Giro, we're going to a cooking school in a small town near Sienna for a few days (days off, show up to cook (and eat!) around 4 pm). From there we go to the MotoGP race at Mugello for one day, then the rest of the time in and around Florence (and anywhere we can see in a week without a rental car).

It's great to see some non-guidebook pictures from the region. I was excited before, but now I can hardly stand to wait.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

dang Phillippe, you're getting really really good with a camera. You might look for a way to make money on the side. Good stuff! I've been wanting to do a bike trip to Italy.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

philippec said:


> There would appear to be an innordinate number of people hailing taxis in Pise but, upon closer examination, they are following one of the oldest known tourist rituals in the world -- and one which I myself partook in as witnessed by the picture below.


I thought there was some kinda infectious friendliness going around or something until I saw the tower...

Thanks for the fabulous pictures again... I think 90% in my landscape pic file is yours... as are nearly all my rotating wall paper pix...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Great pics!
We just tickets to go to Italy this summer... for 2 months. Staying with in-laws (Dolomites) and my plan is to buy something like those clunker colnagos when i get there. I see them frequently in Italy. Your pics are getting me excited!

I have visited that region many times, but never with a bike. Lots of hiking, eating and drinking.

The white shoe covers are super Euro!


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*wonderful, phillipe.*

Thank you for sharing, and make no mistake you are one lucky man in many regards. I like the cartwheel shot as much as any of the others. Your posts allow me to fantasize about one day watching my girls do the same.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

This is one heck of a post.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Those are beautiful pictures, alright. Tuscany is high on my list of future trips... someday.

chapeaux!


----------



## vlaanderen2004 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice stuff! I'm heading to Tuscany this fall with Velo Classic Tours. 10 days with Oenone Wood, the women's world number one cyclist. They just posted an article on the trip on www.pezcyclingnews.com also check out www.veloclassic.com


----------



## Nigeyy (Mar 30, 2003)

As others have said, great photos, thanks for sharing.....

But dang, I'm jealous!!!


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

*Wow!*

Beautiful pics of beautiful country. 

www.teamlardbutt.com


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't know how I missed that report the first time around, but I'm glad it won the Kato award so I could see it anyway. Incredible shots.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Remarkable post !

My wife and I spent 17 days last April/May in Tuscany and it was by far, my favorite Euro trip. Wonderful scenery, great food and Chianti Classico !, of which I only lament that I did not bring home a couple of cases !.

I was not riding much last year, recovering from hand surgery, and thus was *forced" to take it easy while in Italy, eat, drink wine, etc... no better place to do it and your photo's brought it all back.

FWIW, western Tuscany is just as hilly and I know that when I return, I will have a bike along, as well as having done some serious training to get me up all those hills. 

For those folks who don't know the region, pretty much every little town you want to visit, excepting Florence, Lucca and Pisa, are seemingly sitting inside a walled fortress dating back 1,000 years. Those city/forts are all on top of hills. Thus, if you are staying in such a town, plan on riding back UP at the end of every ride.

SB


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Philippe strikes again. Another ride report worthy of it's Kato. 

Me, I love the Tuscan coast - the Cinque Terre is one of my favorite spots. 

Congrats Philippe! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Me, I love the Tuscan coast - the Cinque Terre is one of my favorite spots.
> :


My wife and I loved Cinque Terre as well. 

For my wife's graudation gift one year from now (from Nursing school), we will take one of those organized wine/food/cycling tours of Tuscany. Anybody have any suggestions of a company to work with?


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Beautiful pictures that bring back warm memories. Many years ago, my wife and I honeymooned at an organic vineyard/olive orchard/artist's colony/pensione, "Chiara di Prumiano" in Barbarino val d'Elsa near San Gimignano. I have wonderful memories of the beautiful countryside and the food.

My wife took a long time to forgive me after, following a long night drinking Chianti with our hosts, she was hung over as all get out, suffering from vertigo, and I dragged her to the top of every publicly accessible tower in San Gimignano.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anyone recommend an online source or two for finding apartments or villas like this to rent in Tuscany or elsewhere in Italy/So. France? Tx.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

My gawd, phillipe. Amazing. Great shots, and nice family.


----------



## Jeff in Texas (Mar 17, 2006)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

drewmcg said:


> Can anyone recommend an online source or two for finding apartments or villas like this to rent in Tuscany or elsewhere in Italy/So. France? Tx.



Here is your link for rentals in France. If you are thinking Tuscany than the closest south of France match would be Provence. There are many types of Gites but the typical Gite is a house rental that starts on Saturday and books for a week at a time. 

http://www.gites-de-france.com/gites/uk/rural_gites


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

*Spettacolare*

molti ringraziamenti a voi........:thumbsup:


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow. My only trip was a hectic 10 day tour covering Milan/Florence/Venice. Your photo reminds me that I need to go back and spend a more liesurely 2 weeks in Tuscany, and maybe near the coast as il sogno suggests  mmmm.... Chianti with food.


----------

